# Member ROBBYBOBBY?



## hemihampton (Oct 5, 2020)

Anybody know what happened to ROBBYBOBBY? His last day in here September 21st he posted 13 times that day. 13 times a day the usual for him. He hasn't been in here since Sept 21st. Where'd he go???????? AWOL?MIA?


----------



## sandchip (Oct 6, 2020)

I dunno.  Have you PMed him?  Hope everything's okay.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 6, 2020)

He was very active earlier this year, I was pretty busy this summer and didn't follow the forum all that much, but when after completing many needed to be done projects, I did have more time to be here and do some posting, I hadn't seen him, I think I saw one post not too long ago, but none since.....


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 6, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Anybody know what happened to ROBBYBOBBY? His last day in here September 21st he posted 13 times that day. 13 times a day the usual for him. He hasn't been in here since Sept 21st. Where'd he go???????? AWOL?MIA?


Just busy working again. I have little time for posting. I have no time to look for bottles either. The whole covid-19 gave me a nice window. Weird because I could not go anywhere with lock down at the time. I am working in NY. Doing tons of cement right now. I will be around on the weekends and I have tried to post what I have not cleaned up from past digs. Thank you for your concerns,  RoyalRuby, sandchip and Mr. Hampton...lol. shout out to Dewy. I wish I had more time.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 6, 2020)

OK, Good to hear your alive, was worried about you & your sudden disapearence. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 10, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> OK, Good to hear your alive, was worried about you & your sudden disapearence. LEON.


Thanks for your concern buddy. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

